# The language you speak.



## nexus7412369 (Oct 22, 2007)

Because I can speak all of them.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(nexus7412369 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Because I can speak all of them.


LIAR!!

Spanish with my parents and older family. Aunts and uncles.
English with my cousins and brothers and sisters.


But i Chose Spanish cause its the first language I learned


----------



## lagman (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Oct 22, 2007)

English...the most commonly used language in the United States...

Edit:

Oh, and I'm taking Spanish I this year in 9th grade


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 22, 2007)

I sorry, I do not understand no English, although me does speak it.  Chill dude yes no?

English here, used to be Canto.


----------



## Urza (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> English...the most commonly used language in the United States...


And second most commonly used language in the world.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak English and Martian if anyone was wondering.


----------



## warbird (Oct 22, 2007)

Norwegian @ home, back in norway.
English @ work here in Japan
Japanese @ home, here in japan living with my gf


----------



## blue99 (Oct 22, 2007)

English for school, home, and etc
Had to take French classes 'till two years ago
Tagalog to my parents (rarely)
Learning Spanish independently.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Oct 22, 2007)

vietnamese at home mostly.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak English most of the time, but also grew up around Spanish and learned it through constant exposure (and a couple courses). In high school I took three years of Japanese, know a good deal of it and also took a year of French as an elective for summer classes. A friend of mine also taught me a decent amount of German during my last year of high school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to practice up on French and German, though. Since leaving high school, I've hardly ever used them, and my memory is starting to slip...


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm starting to learn Japanese at school.  And I have about 6 years total of French learning.  So I know a bit of French and very little Japanese.


----------



## Tylon (Oct 22, 2007)

Swedish!


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2007)

English, French and Italian!
I can understand a little bit of spanish aswell.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > English...the most commonly used language in the United States...
> ...


You think speaking chinese will help you more than english anywhere in the whole wide world, in every last scummy bar and hotel? Typical case of numbers, but not when the diversity of speakers is involved/needed.

I speak French, German, Italian and... I'll let ya guess the fourth one!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 22, 2007)

main language is english, studied spanish in high school for 5 years and in college too, i also studied french in the same time aswell, i know a tiny bit of russian but not a lot, my favorite language is spanish though


----------



## berlinka (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak Dutch! Why isn't dutch there while Punjabi (!?) is?? Jeez!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 22, 2007)

English at home, but I can speak a bit of Spanish (taking it for GCSE)

- Sam


----------



## shootme (Oct 22, 2007)

Norwegian

I also know english and german


----------



## Teun (Oct 22, 2007)

Dutch!


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 22, 2007)

Arabic with family and in the school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a word in Arabic ;D
????? 
it's spelled like this : MADRASA
-means school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now you should now why it's MADrasa XD


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2007)

Portuguese.. why isn't this an option!? I always see a lot a of people from Brazil and Portugal in here.. :/

I learned english playing video games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also know a little spanish and french.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I learned english playing video games



haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same as me lolz
most of my English is from playing video games XD


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

I usually speak Dutch but have French relatives as well


----------



## berlinka (Oct 22, 2007)

oops, did I say something. No....I better shut up and kick myself in the face....REALLY HARD!


----------



## azotyp (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak Polish as my first language, and English as my second language.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 22, 2007)

English, German, French...


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2007)

swedish


----------



## NormenKD (Oct 22, 2007)

German and Polish


----------



## xalphax (Oct 22, 2007)

german @home
english in school

those two are the main languages.

but i speak some phrases of other languages too (and i can curse in 10 languages by now ^^)


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 22, 2007)

greek and english.
may got to learn german or spanish in the future !


----------



## Davy32 (Oct 22, 2007)

We speak Dutch, the most off the people in Holland or the Netherlands can speak English and German 2.


----------



## cfigueiredo (Oct 22, 2007)

Portuguese ;-)


----------



## Smuff (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak english, but the way things are going round here I'm going to have to learn some Polish before it takes over completely


----------



## X-Tractor (Oct 22, 2007)

Swedish :'(


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> I speak Dutch! Why isn't dutch there while Punjabi (!?) is?? Jeez!


Exactly what I though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I speak Dutch as well, but I'm pretty good at English as well. I can also speak French and German, but it's so bad that I don't even attempt to


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Davy32 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> We speak Dutch, the most off the people in Holland or the Netherlands can speak English and German 2.



There's a German 2!?? Does it have new words and stuff like that!? I've heard it's a lot harder than the first one..


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I speak Dutch! Why isn't dutch there while Punjabi (!?) is?? Jeez!
> ...


German is also missing...Italian, French, Spanish and English are listed, but not German? It's spoken by twice as many people as Italian


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak Italian with family, friends, at work ect...
I usually write in English on the web.


----------



## mkoo (Oct 22, 2007)

Turkish of course. Although Some people I met on Internet thinks there is no such language. 
I give them this link.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 22, 2007)

Mainly English and some Japanese, especially when we're cooking.


----------



## MaHe (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak Slovene, but as it is pretty useless outside of the national borders (except possibly for the countries of former Yugoslavia, theirs [languages] are quite similar, so I understand them as well), I also speak English, German (haven't spoken for years, so I'm probably very 'rusty') and I'm learning Spanish and Russian at school. I also learn Japanese on my own and plan to learn Chinese in college.

I love languages.


----------



## seracrux (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak:
Fookien @ home with parents, relatives, and generally all elder chinese people, and call them uncle

English = main language
Filipino = when I need to speak to people who are not really fluent in English, this is mostly limited to the help.

Mandarin = every chance I get, I am desperate for practice and to expand my vocabulary


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 22, 2007)

english, dutch and german
oh, and a little bit of french


----------



## moozxy (Oct 22, 2007)

Korean and English.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 22, 2007)

How can someone forget about German ... i thaught we did enough things in the past to be remembered everywhere and all the time XD 

nah just a joke.

But still ... i learned in school that there was some time ago a voting of what language should become the world language and German was 2nd after English with 1 vote more for english ... so if that one guy whould have voted for german most ppl on the world would speak german and not english ... how can you forget a language that barely beat english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i believe english only won because its easy, and german was only that good cuz with all those many many many and weird words you can express yourself way better than in many other languages)


Oh i forgot ... I speak German only cuz there is noone i know who is able to speak more english than "hello" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V (and those guys had english for at least 5 years in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V)


P.S. what the fuck is Hacker ? is it that stupid lil kids language like "iMa zo mega L33t uber fu3ker" ?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 22, 2007)

Russian at home, because my parents don't know English. Only Engrish.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Malay and English.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> But still ... i learned in school that there was some time ago a voting of what language should become the world language and German was 2nd after English with 1 vote more for english ... so if that one guy whould have voted for german most ppl on the world would speak german and not english ... how can you forget a language that barely beat english


I recently heard the same story at school...didn't find anything about it on the internet so far, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're not going to the same school, are we?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> I speak english, but the way things are going round here I'm going to have to learn some Polish before it takes over completely


It's not _that_ bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What area do you live in? Stupid me for not looking at your profile. I've never been to Southampton though so I don't know how bad it is, but here it's not really a problem.

- Sam


----------



## Bryce (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> How can someone forget about German ... i thaught we did enough things in the past to be remembered everywhere and all the time XD
> 
> nah just a joke.





Haha, I was thinking the same thing! I'm currently learning German in Germany. I come from California, so I'm only fluent in English, but hopefully by the end of this year my German will be very good.

Wo wohnst du in Deutschland? Jetzt wohne ich in Tübingen, Baden-Wurttemberg. Weisst du Tübingen? Die ist eine Stude sud von Stuttgart. Tübingen ist ein gross Universität Stadt mit viele leute


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2007)

Croatian, English, German, Italian (slightly rusty, though). 

And I understand Slovenian perfectly, but I can't really speak it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I just can't hammer together a sentence. Lack of practice/confidence, I guess. 

And as MaHe said, Croatian, Serbian and Bosnian are 90% the same language, so I can be said to "know" those two as well. (What's to know?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

I'd like to learn enough French and Spanish well enough to understand them, not neccessairly speak them (realistic goals, please), and I'd like to learn Polish. Polish is interesting.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Youkai @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But still ... i learned in school that there was some time ago a voting of what language should become the world language and German was 2nd after English with 1 vote more for english ... so if that one guy whould have voted for german most ppl on the world would speak german and not english ... how can you forget a language that barely beat english
> ...


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Youkai @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> ...


 My teacher used to say the exact same thing about Dutch...curious.


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Farsi and English.
I learned English by playing games too (early DOS and Commodore 64).

REALLY want to learn Japanese, but was so unsuccessful.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2007)

I speak English with my parents.  They speak Cantonese/English with me.

I can understand Cantonese pretty well, but I'm not so great at speaking it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am fairly well versed in English, French and Latin although the latter is all but useless for day to day stuff and should it come to technical terms in French it is assume fetal position time (yeah I know a good chunk is a direct transplant from English).

I reckon I could get by in Cantonese, Russian and Japanese as well although I prefer to read (substitute simplified Chinese up there) those three (I decided to learn them mainly for the internet/games/technology).

Oh and ancient Greek and Old Norse I could probably resurrect with a bit of work (I have a thing for dead languages it seems).

All I will say is school language courses are not worth it.


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2007)

norwegian

who talks hacker with their family? lol


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> I've never been to Southampton though so I don't know how bad it is, but here it's not really a problem.



It's not bad in soton at all, nor anywhere else in Britain.

The only place it's a problem is in pathetic little fascists heads..  and half-a-house brick soon sorts them out.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 22, 2007)

Spanish & English. I mean, I mostly talk at English during classes, but my mother language is Spanish. I speak French too. And I'm studying both Portuguese and Italian. And I "speak" Ancient Greek and Latin... if you know what I mean. They can't be spoken "naturally", of course.

[/showoff]


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 22, 2007)

English almost for everything. Broken Vietnamese with the folks. Took Japanese four semester back in high school but forgot almost everything. Probably can't save my life if I had to speak it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> norwegian
> 
> who talks hacker with their family? lol



Just wait till I have a child!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thai
English


----------



## ashly138 (Oct 22, 2007)

Netherlands


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2007)

Should I mention my seven years of learning Latin and two years of learning ancient Greek? And all I have left is the odd adage or two, and a collection of facts I didn't really want to know about Greek mythology and Roman cuisine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And being able to recognize the "Accusative with Infinitive" construct when I see it in a sentence....)


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 22, 2007)

English only  :'(


----------



## squeaks (Oct 22, 2007)

Chinese at home, English and Filipino at work.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 22, 2007)

English and some Welsh.


----------



## Akiranon (Oct 22, 2007)

My main language is Dutch. But I can also speak English and a little bit German.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

0% Klingon?  I thought that was a popular language.  

Yay, 400th post


----------



## fli_guy84 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it true that most Swiss can speak fluently in at least 3 languages?


----------



## Rulza (Oct 23, 2007)

Other, Swedish.


----------



## natkoden (Oct 23, 2007)

Spanish


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 23, 2007)

Just my common language is Dutch, YAY!
But my english is also quite good since i use it much when i'm behind the computer
And i had French at high school till the 3rd grade (We got 6 here) I'm now in the 4th grade and YAY no more french! The note on my list was a 3/10 T-T but I still have german which is getting better and better

Bruin


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just good old English for me!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 23, 2007)

Voted Other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Flemish*





, ok, it's the same as Dutch but at least it's Belgium Dutch


----------



## Jei (Oct 23, 2007)

Portuguese.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> Oh i forgot ... I speak German only cuz there is noone i know who is able to speak more english than "hello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I visited Germany several years ago, and every time I asked someone if they spoke English, they said yes. In reality most of them only knew how to say "yes" in English.

The only Germans I met that spoke good English were waiters (food servers) and people old enough to remember WW2.


I only speak American English, but I did take half a year of Japanese in high school (I remember how to count, and I can tell the difference between Japanese and Chinese text by looking at it, but I've forgotten everything else).


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 23, 2007)

Plain ole English.


----------



## webjedi (Oct 23, 2007)

Another English only speaker.  Kind of wish we had that European thing over here in USA where they are surrounded by half-dozen different languages and bound to learn at least a little of something else.  But not the case - I'm a English speaker with English speaking parents surrounded by English speakers.  Or is it American...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did take Latin in school!!!  Wow, that was useful.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 23, 2007)

I took latin for a while too. I remember "est", and that's about it.


----------



## Neko (Oct 23, 2007)

I mainly speak German, seeing as I live in Germany. ;p
I also can speak English , but mostly online over boards and irc. (#gbatemp.net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## caucaznazn (Oct 23, 2007)

French and English, but I'm French Canadian, so I can't speak either very well.


----------



## wohoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Swedish it the shit. except when i'm talking to people who doesn't understand it. Then it comes very handy to speak some english every now and then


----------



## mflo (Oct 23, 2007)

I mainly speak English.  I'm not as fluent in vietnamese as I want to be.


----------



## fintendo (Oct 23, 2007)

Nobody speaks Finnish?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can speak English, Swedish and German too, but not that well.


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I visited Germany several years ago, and every time I asked someone if they spoke English, they said yes. In reality most of them only knew how to say "yes" in English.
> 
> The only Germans I met that spoke good English were waiters (food servers) and people old enough to remember WW2.
> 
> ...



But the USA is an immigrant colony - from the very start it's been made up of lots of different nationalities.  I'm surprised there isn't far more people in the USA speaking dutch/german/french/spanish/italian etc.


----------



## Sjaool (Oct 23, 2007)

My main language is Dutch but I also speak and write English and German and also
a litte French but that's another story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Almost forgot, I also speak and write a "lyts bytsje frysk".


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 23, 2007)

I only speak the language of Love

































Wait, the sounded more gay posted than it did in my head.


----------



## webjedi (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(webjedi @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Another English only speaker. Kind of wish we had that European thing over here in USA where they are surrounded by half-dozen different languages and bound to learn at least a little of something else.
> ...



Follow the money, in the USA - business runs on English.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm bilingual (primary language + English), with basic skills in three other languages (one of which I'm currently studying full time).


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 24, 2007)

Dam there's a lot of ppl who voted "other"


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey, there's a lot of languages.  Not all can be thought of at the top of someone's head.

And you didn't say which one you speak.


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(webjedi @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Follow the money, in the USA - business runs on English.



Pretty miss titty
she works in the city
whiter than whiter
she gets up typewriter
men catch up later
they don't love or hate her
they just masturbate her potato
well big bad businessman
have you any love?

Old mother hubbard
making tea in her cupboard
she drinks to her only
and feels rather lonely
millie molly mad the maid
lying weeping in the shade
she's been making it
with old father time
well big bad businessman
have you any love?

look out you old money bags businessman
you gotta prove yr a millionaire
they search for your thoughts and
they measure your hair
they say its just a question
of all the clothes you wear
who knows you there?

Lets start a cult and kill men-in-suits.  The world would be a happier, more vibrant and varied place.

Down with the city!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 24, 2007)

Portuguese and English.


----------



## striding (Nov 18, 2007)

Cantonese,English & alittle mando/taiwanese


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hey, there's a lot of languages.Â Not all can be thought of at the top of someone's head.
> 
> And you didn't say which one you speak.



According to most linguistic researchs, an average of all the _known_ languages in the world must be around... *4500* spoken languages. Still, there are researchers that say there are about ~3000 languages, while others estimate that about ~6000 languages are alive and active nowadays. Obviously, they don't include dead languages like Latin, nor artificial ones like Esperanto.

So yeah, it's a f***ing lot


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(X-Tractor @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> Swedish :'(



Aren't you finnish?
Anyways, I speak spanish and english at home (100% bilingual since childhood because of parents) and study french at school. I want to teach myself japanese.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 19, 2007)

English, Japanese, and other. So I can't really vote.


----------



## Nero (Nov 19, 2007)

English for the win?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My parents speak broken english. But I don't live with them no more. (Moved out a year ago)

~Nero


----------



## Pulka (Dec 2, 2007)

I speak swedish!


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 2, 2007)

me speaks PORTUGUESE!


----------



## lawliet (Dec 2, 2007)

I speak Mandarin with my parents, Singlish (a Singaporean dialect of English that mixes Mandarin, English, Malay and some chinese dialects.) to my friends.

I try to use proper English when I type.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 2, 2007)

I speak hebrew at home , and friends and all ..

But on the computer I always take English ! ALWAYS !!!!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAH P.S. 
I also see ONLY shows on english...


----------



## Flozem (Dec 2, 2007)

A Dutch dialect.


----------



## Qpido (Dec 2, 2007)

Dutch.

Q~


----------



## Nomearod (Dec 2, 2007)

Portuguese is the 7th most spoken language in the world but it's not in the list? =/

http://www.krysstal.com/spoken.html


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Nomearod @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Portuguese is the 7th most spoken language in the world but it's not in the list? =/


Because Nintendo stuff costs an arm and a leg in most Portugese-speaking countries (Portugal itself not included), so there aren't many Portugese-speaking DS owners outside Portugal, and Portugal itself is small


----------



## jelbo (Dec 3, 2007)

Dutch! And English, and a little bit of German.


----------



## Algot (Dec 3, 2007)

Swedish!


----------



## Digeman (Dec 3, 2007)

Swedish and armenian


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 3, 2007)

Tagalog


----------



## Beelzebozo (Dec 3, 2007)

English, Polish and Afrikaans.

Afrikaans is a retarded version of Dutch.

I'm currently studying Australian because you bastards abbreviate everything.


----------



## Shidori (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello, i'm new here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found this thread and amazingly there's no portuguese in the list, i don't understand the reason why because i know a lot of portuguese speakers who play DS or Wii (and not only in Portugal or Brazil, i mean everywhere!)

I'm always disappointed by how this language is underestimated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Myself i speak french mainly and portuguese, i try learning spanish and english (i hope i'm understandable!)

Sorry if my english is bad, i'll try to raise my level up


----------



## NeoSaSI (Dec 3, 2007)

French at work, 
Tamil with my family,
and English on the net!

Tamil characters (one of the old south indian language) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :


----------



## noamkot (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I speak hebrew at home , and friends and all ..
> 
> But on the computer I always take English ! ALWAYS !!!!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAH P.S.
> I also see ONLY shows on english...



Heh, while going through the comments here, I was getting worried I might be the first Hebrew speaker to comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I speak Hebrew at home and work. English (which I also learned from video games, thanks to Roberta Williams) is mostly used for E-mails.
I also studied some basic Arabic at school and I can understand a little bit of Romanian (but only in the context of the stuff that my grandma moans about  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## gh0ul (Dec 3, 2007)

I know English and a bit of Korean


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 3, 2007)

English everywhere and at home
Malayalam wit relatives
Lil bit of French


----------



## Dingler (Dec 3, 2007)

Danish, hence the flag


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2007)

Greek Ftw


----------



## NoSoulX (Dec 3, 2007)

Finnish, of course.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2007)

Would be German for me.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Would be German for me.



yeah, for me too.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn, there's a lot of people who voted other...  Did I mention that I speak English at home?  But I speak in French for fun, even though I'm asian.  Keeps me in practice too, although I'm learning Japanese.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 4, 2007)

Ebonics...

Nah not really xD


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 4, 2007)

OTHER:


I speak Ewalk and Native Wookie... Google Translator FTW!


----------



## sonic209 (Dec 4, 2007)

punjabi pride 4 life


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 4, 2007)

I speak English as my first language, with Chinese as my second


----------



## jerm27 (Dec 4, 2007)

English & pig Latin for meee


----------

